# How to cut pigtails



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I read somewhere (I think here, but I can't find the thread) that many people bite pigtail caps off.

I wanted to google it, but the prospect of sifting through the search results for "bite pigtails" is horrifying. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hehe i could see how that search could generate some aghh hem other results 

A safer search with some relevant results:

- Google Search

I usually just bite them off too, although the hole is a bit ragged but, I do have one large punch cutter that i tried on some RP sun grown 60's but the cap leaf used for the pigtail was so paper thin it didnt really do any better, the hole still ended up fraying and leaving pieces on my tounge.

Nice to not need a punch or cutter, but a little rough around the edges so to speak (ok literally).

So i ended up just taking it for what it is and imagining i was in old school mode, roughing it with a bite off cap. Just another element of the cigar experience to add to the list


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cut like any other cap
Use what you prefer.
I like Large Punch
or
V cut

just .02


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

I just use a regular cutter, but do so more carefully...starting right at the base of the pigtail and then seeing if this initial cut provides the needed opening in the cap for a decent draw. 

If it does, that`s it. If a better opening is needed, though, I`ll do a second cut that just "grazes" the cap a little further...and so on until I get the cap opened the way I want.

Biting...cutting...whatever works for you, I guess. Just enjoy!


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

I usually place the pigtail in the center of my punch and voillla!!Cheers P.B.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I just cut the tip off with my Xicar just like a conventional cap.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use the Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter with the hole in the middle...the pigtail goes into the hole and the cigar is cut perfectly with no muss or fuss.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll admit to having bit a couple pigtails. It ends up smoking fine despite being a little rough around the edges.


----------

